# Major American Brands Silent on Alleged Rights Abuses At Overseas Factories



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

I guess I didn't realize how widespread this is. I am sick to my stomach over it.









http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/07/21/american-brands-abuses-factories-jordan-labor-conditions_n_903995.html#comments


----------

